# Guildford meet



## smile4loubie (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone interested in another Guildford meet up. It was brilliant fun last time and I'd love to see everyone again as I'm not sure if i can make the other meets due to lack of money. (I'm going to try don't worry). 
Oh and Shelley there is now a primark lol x


----------



## shiv (Sep 26, 2010)

As long as I'm off work and have the money I'd be there, and would attempt to drag Tom along too.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Sep 26, 2010)

Did someone say Primark!!!

If I'm free I'l come  x x x


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 27, 2010)

Guessing its a no then lol


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2010)

I think a lot would depend on when you would like the meet to take place Loubie. I really enjoyed my day out in Guildford and would love to do it again. I'm fairly commited for October, however, then the London meet is just a couple of weeks after, so it would probably be December at the earliest for me!


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 27, 2010)

It's never a no Loubie, it is just hard to judge the right time of another meet, I have thought about this myself another Guildford meet, I'll message you later about it if thats okay.

Hope you are well, 

Rossi


----------



## Shelb1uk (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey ppl!

Yeah don't worry Lou...the Guildford meet was ace, even if me and Lou (F) did get lost and silly at one point hahaha...

I am def up for another meet but like Rossi said it's a timing thing?

Personally I think everyone can't make every meet so I don't see the harm in booking some close together? The more meets the better, and the more wide spread the better too. But thats just my opinion 

I say load up the meets!!!! Anyone fancy one in Kent? We could go to Canterbury...it's lovely there  x x x


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 28, 2010)

Canterbury is a lovely, sort it out girl, and we'll be there! memory permitting!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Canterbury is a lovely, sort it out girl, and we'll be there! memory permitting!



I like Canterbury, but a nightmare to try and get to from here  I used to go there a lot for some 'civilisation' when I lived in Folkestone!


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll drive and pick you up somewhere fella!??


----------



## shiv (Sep 29, 2010)

Tom and I had planned to take a day trip to Canterbury sometime, we vote yes to Canterbury as well as Guildford!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Sep 29, 2010)

I love Canters 

Is it bad to get to generally then travel wise?

I might start a new thread for it to see if there's any interest 

x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Sep 29, 2010)

shiv said:


> Tom and I had planned to take a day trip to Canterbury sometime, we vote yes to Canterbury as well as Guildford!



woohoo...go to the thread and vote canters  x x x


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 29, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> I love Canters
> 
> Is it bad to get to generally then travel wise?
> 
> ...



Fair enough sounds good, doing a poll etc takes ages, just state place and time, beer o'clock in pub me thinks!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Sep 29, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Fair enough sounds good, doing a poll etc takes ages, just state place and time, beer o'clock in pub me thinks!



Tooo late...already did it...

shall set a date in a sec.... x x x


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 29, 2010)

Loubie, what month do you want to sort Guildford out for?? lets get it in the diary shortly???


What do you think?


----------



## Corrine (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd def be up for another Guildford meet but would have to be late Nov/early Dec?  Would be great to see you all again.


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 25, 2010)

Lou was thinking before crimbo so how about it? make a suggestion and we'll put it out there....


----------



## Hazel (Oct 25, 2010)

Can someone please make a decision on dates

As also - those of use who have to travel from Scotland need to plan trains, to take advantgage of the any cheaper faresw going

I have already checked, and every weekend thru December has different prices, so I need dates please

thanks


----------



## RachelT (Oct 25, 2010)

Guildford in decemeber? I can do my christmas shopping at the same time!!! Count me in, please, if it's not a saturday i'm working.


----------



## shell123x (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi!!
I'm new to this site and I live fairly near to Guildford. What is the meeting up about?

Shell


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2010)

shell123x said:


> Hi!!
> I'm new to this site and I live fairly near to Guildford. What is the meeting up about?
> 
> Shell



We have forum get-togethers every now and then in different places - great to meet everyone and always have a good time. Usually just chatting and visiting various hostelries!  This is what went on last time we went to Guildford:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/04/guildford-forum-meet.html


----------



## shiv (Oct 26, 2010)

Dec 11th? Saturday?


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 26, 2010)

Cannay do 11th but hell crack on with it! Any further into Dec and more likely to be issues with peoples work crimbo do's and the like.

I'll be at a first birthday party!!

Rossi.


----------



## Corrine (Oct 28, 2010)

I cant do 11th either but can do any other weekend!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2010)

What about the 4th then?


----------



## shiv (Oct 29, 2010)

I can't do the 4th  working an early shift (7am - 3pm). Unless you're all still hanging around at gone 5pm!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 29, 2010)

I think I will have to pass on this one sadly, another 12 hour train journey so close to the the London meet is just too much.

I will be with you in spirit though -have fun


----------



## Corrine (Oct 29, 2010)

I can do 4th.....


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 30, 2010)

sounding good, Loubie?


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 4, 2010)

It has been decreed it will be the 4th, perhaps someone can close this and I'll start a fresh one...?

Sorry to those that can't do the 4th, we'll never please everyone and it's in danger of not happening unless we sort it now.

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> It has been decreed it will be the 4th, perhaps someone can close this and I'll start a fresh one...?
> 
> Sorry to those that can't do the 4th, we'll never please everyone and it's in danger of not happening unless we sort it now.
> 
> ...



OK Rossi, I'll close this


----------

